# EGX-350 and chip removal system



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

I purchased the chip removal system and installed it on my EGX-350 as per the instructions. Here is my problem. With the hosed removed, there is a massive amount of air that exhausts from the front grill. When I reinstall the hose and the suction comes from clip at the nosecone, the air coming from the grill is now almost minimum. It does pick up the chips, but after awhile, the air coming from the front of the grill exhaust is hot. Is this normal?

Thank you


----------



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone with help


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have the EGX350 but just use the vacuum attachment system which I find marginally useful but truth be known, I just don't use the EGX350 very much...too slow and limiting in size. that is why I went with vinyl

I have not noticed a heating problem, but then I have not used it in over 6 months


----------



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes I do fine the 350 very slow but how do u do vinyl for rhinestones?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

there are several threads under the heading of rhinestones that list several software options to cut templates in material to make templates. OR you can go to the manufactors site...that is StoneStencils.com | Stone Stencils | Alphabet Stencils | Texture Painting Ceilings | Wall Stencils or Buy-ACS.com: Your computerized cutting and printer solution or if you have r-wear and a roland GX24, you can use that. They are not cheap but they are less than you probably paid for the EGX350


----------



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info I will check them out.


----------

